# Can You Make Muffins Without The Paper Liners?



## blackanese_speedo

I have the muffin mix, muffin cooking thing, but i don't have the paper liners. Can I still make the muffins without it? Or will they be ruined?


----------



## miniman

I would heavil grease the muffin tin so they don't stick. Or you could make up so liners using a roll of baking paper or grease proof paper, cut into circles and placed in the muffin tray holes.


----------



## abjcooking

I have done it before, just spray it really good with pam.  They might be a little more brown around the edges, but it didn't ruin them.


----------



## blackanese_speedo

Thanks so much.


----------



## Katie H

I think I would grease and flour the muffin pan in the same manner you would a cake pan.  The muffins should come right out.  I've made muffins without the papers many times.


----------



## Andy M.

In case the muffins come up over the top, grease and flour the top of the muffin tin as well.


----------



## bowlingshirt

abjcooking said:


> I have done it before, just spray it really good with pam.


 
+1, works fine


----------



## Loprraine

I haven't used paper liners in years, and I make large quantities of muffins for bake sales at work frequently.  I spray the insides and the top with Pam.  works well for me.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

I always used Pam, too, on my metal tins. Now I use silicone bakeware but I still give the pans a light spray of Pam and nothing ever sticks.


----------



## auntdot

Yep, people made muffins long before they had those little paper cups.


----------



## VeraBlue

No, just prepare the tins the same way you would for baking a cake.  When they are cool, just tap the pan sideways on the counter..the muffins should topple out.


----------



## Rom

I have never made muffins with the paper, ever. I just either spray with what I think you call "Pam" as someone mentioned before- or grease the tin with margarine/butter.


----------



## SierraCook

I have found that using a cooking spray that has flour in it even works better at getting the muffins to pop right out of the tin.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Pam for baking works great!!  I never use paper.


----------

